# berlin,west branch



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went by west branch and berlin today there both mostly locked with some open water still. the ice is 2.5 to 3'' of crapie ice NOT walkable yet. spud bar goes thru on 2 hits with a 12lb spud. very to lil snow at all but the winds where whipping.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Sweet. I was hoping Berlin was open long enough to withstand all the snow we've been getting. Might get a crack at it in a few days.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

jay2k said:


> Sweet. I was hoping Berlin was open long enough to withstand all the snow we've been getting. Might get a crack at it in a few days.


Me too!!! Can't wait to get on Berlin!!! Let me know if you go out Jay once I hear there is safe ice north of the 224 causeway I am there! 35-40 min drive for me and laid off so can't afford running around... That is unless I can spend the day there!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone have a report from Berlin?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

My buddy checked Berlin a couple hours ago and said there was 4.5 in off road bed and Bonner rd... But he also said there is open water about 150 yards out north from the bridge about as wide as the bridge... And a narrow strip south of the bridge open and far as he could see.... He said it looked like there could be some open water out a ways at Bonner rd too

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Berlin has a 4 to 5 inches of clear ice at the road bed, bait shop will be open at 6 30 everyday till we get knocked off of it


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

will be out wed morn slick, anyone else?


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

hunt4smallies said:


> will be out wed morn slick, anyone else?


Couple guys today sure there will be more tomorow


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Never seem to see much press on the branch. I musky fished it for years and know it like my hand. 

Do you get any pike? It has a ton of them. Nice crappie as well


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

hunt4smallies said:


> will be out wed morn slick, anyone else?


My buddy and I are gonna start off at Mosquito but, depending on the bite, may end up at Berlin later on! We both have the day off, so we're gonna fish ALL DAY! Can't wait!!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

jiggin'fool said:


> My buddy checked Berlin a couple hours ago and said there was 4.5 in off road bed and Bonner rd... But he also said there is open water about 150 yards out north from the bridge about as wide as the bridge... And a narrow strip south of the bridge open and far as he could see.... He said it looked like there could be some open water out a ways at Bonner rd too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


dammmm..... open water !!!! that sucks, and I was thinking about gettin' sick fri morning and get some jiggin' therapy   have you heard from your cousin about any sandy reports ?


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Gonna be sick Friday. Anyone wanna hit skeeter or Berlin that day with me?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Trapperjon still gonna go out to berlin in the morning.... North of the 224 causeway.... Let you know if I can get out to some fish then I will be there Thursday and Friday too... As of sandy no clue... I would guess it would be alright though!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

hit me up im right down the road from berlin. im going out there in the am and ill send a report..


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

over the years iv asked for info on spots in west branch but know one will ever anwser on it. so iv started to think its an old man's lake(no offence) no one wants to give up the honeyholes same as pymatuning


Bulldog1149 said:


> Never seem to see much press on the branch. I musky fished it for years and know it like my hand.
> 
> Do you get any pike? It has a ton of them. Nice crappie as well
> 
> ...


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

FYI,,Fishmaster,, anyone that has a "Honey Hole",,Wants to keep it!! Wouldn't you?? All I can say to your post is ,,GO OUT & PAY YOUR DUES!! Drill,,Fish,,Drill,,Fish,,REPEAT!! That's How most all of us that have fished it has had to do it.... & that's NO wise &$$ dig,, it is what it is... Look for guys fishing,,keep your fair distance,,strike up a conversation,,That's what I did.... I Still DON'T know what the #e!! I'm doing!!  ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sure you don't, Ole Timer!!!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

WB is a tough lake,we ice fished it walked a mile though the woods to said honey hole to find no honey (crappie). My dad wants to go Saturday but it's a lot of WORK when wing is so easy.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

ballast said:


> WB is a tough lake,we ice fished it walked a mile though the woods to said honey hole to find no honey (crappie). My dad wants to go Saturday but it's a lot of WORK when wing is so easy.


I was thinking of the wing Saturday as well, I haven't heard too many reports from the lake yet, so I'm hoping we get a few in the next couple of days. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

What's a typical day at the wing.? Is it crappie or gills, perch.?

I have never been but thinking of trying this weekend. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Bulldog1149 said:


> What's a typical day at the wing.? Is it crappie or gills, perch.?
> 
> I have never been but thinking of trying this weekend.
> 
> ...


Last year when I got out it was all three. Caught a few nice slabs and perch keepers. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thx!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went on berlin today it has 6 to 7'' on the north side of the causeway. marked tons of fish but didnt get any bite. headin out there in the am. anyone eles going?>


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bulldog1149 said:


> What's a typical day at the wing.? Is it crappie or gills, perch.?
> 
> I have never been but thinking of trying this weekend.
> 
> ...


Early and late typically the best. You might bring some munchies and/or a Gameboy for 10-2 or so. Some guys do better though-think it depends a lot on changing weather/fronts. Gills go crazy the last hour before dark. Catch rate I'd say gills and craps abt 35-40% each! perch 20%. Maybe a stray LM coming occasionally.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Early and late typically the best. You might bring some munchies and/or a Gameboy for 10-2 or so. Some guys do better though-think it depends a lot on changing weather/fronts. Gills go crazy the last hour before dark. Catch rate I'd say gills and craps abt 35-40% each! perch 20%. Maybe a stray LM coming occasionally.


Thanks cj. Appreciate the report


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Bulldog1149 said:


> Thanks cj. Appreciate the report
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would love to get out Saturday on the foot, but that updated weather report isn't looking good. Seeing 50 and rain now. Any thoughts on how the ice will hold up at those temps?


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

With the ice that's there and the rain which isn't very much it's not gonna hurt the ice!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

When going on the ice after/during rain, best to test with the spud, have some type of shelter, and wear some ice cleats on your boots(very important). No one needs a nasty fall on the ice far from the parking lot. I have fished Moggie in a downpour with a pop up and an inch of water on the ice. If in doubt, don't go out! Be safe!!


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Who's comin out to the roadbed on fFriday?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I should have called off today, I don't really trust the ice tomorrow (Saturday)


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

U didn't miss much


----------

